# I have lost all confidence in news reporting, have you?



## Lon (Mar 16, 2017)

It doesn't seem to matter if it's CNN Fox or anyone else. News seems to be premature. redundant. Inaccurate, misleading, biased,


----------



## Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

Lon I think you & I are used to what used to be news reporting. Now it's interpretation by talking heads about whatever the last 24 hours has produced. 

Rather than news it's turned into entertainment sort of. The entertainment part I think comes from listening to the same political scandal being spun by different media sources. Other entertainment comes in the form of a butt shot of a Kardashian or the valued opinion of a celebrity <--- LOL


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2017)

Lon said:


> It doesn't seem to matter if it's CNN Fox or anyone else. News seems to be premature. redundant. Inaccurate, misleading, biased,



For Sure!!!  These cable news networks, CNN, Fox, and MSNBC are becoming a waste of electricity.  All they can do is present biased political viewpoints by their teams of talking heads.  HLN does make some attempt to broadcast some of the national news, but it, too, is of limited value.  Our local channels give a broader picture of what is happening around the nation than these cable channels.  We get a European channel...France 24...that does a good job of reporting global news, and gives a pretty accurate assessment of how Washington is perceived internationally.  More and more, the Internet is becoming the most valuable resource for monitoring the news.  The major networks, ABC, CBS, NBC are becoming little more than a conduit for the Ask Your Doctor drug company propaganda.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2017)

Not really, no.


----------



## aeron (Mar 16, 2017)

I never had any confidence in the MSM.  Never.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2017)

It's very sad.

We reached a new low in reporting the other day when stories were flying around about Sean Spicer having his American flag pin on upside down or was it the story about him wearing mismatched shoes.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 16, 2017)

It's hard to believe what's what anymore........


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 16, 2017)

No.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't get cable news anymore and from what others have said I know I'm not missing anything.  I'm tired of this "Breaking News" flashing on the tv every time someone passes gas it seems, too.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 16, 2017)

I find many of the journalist of the outlets I tune into, including CNN to be doing an excelle job at reporting the facts as stated.  It is unfortunate the people they report on have made the news so insane, they have little choice but to report on what seems like events right out of clown school.   Much of what I hear hear reported is generally what had come right out of the mouths of whom they've relayed info about.   I'm only speaking to the sources I rely on and I do follow up to check and double check.   Still people will hear facts as they wish them to be sometimes.  In general best if one can't decipher to leave those outlets alone.

But, I do agree there is an element of overkill.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 16, 2017)

Lon said:


> It doesn't seem to matter if it's CNN Fox or anyone else. News seems to be premature. redundant. Inaccurate, misleading, biased,



Yes. I have lost all confidence in news reporting.

They cherry pick a quote instead of the whole quote to send an inaccurate message.

Sad.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 17, 2017)

It is obvious that reporting the news is not what many of the MSM is all about.


----------



## Ray (Mar 17, 2017)

I agree but there are two factors contributing. First, 24/7 - there is no new news 24/7 so they have to bend, twist, create, sensationalize, always trying to out do the competition.

Second, us. They are businesses and offer what they think the customer wants.

And, yes, the line between "news" and "op/ed" is blurred - that is true on TV and in print.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 17, 2017)

Agree. I never watch. My local news gives most major news too so I watch that and pick up some on PBS.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a bit of a political news junky, in spurts, when something is going on.  The 24 hour cable channels used to report under the assumption that most people just tuned in once a day, so the reporting was repetitive for me.  There are so many things going on now, they can't keep up with it.

I think it's pretty easy to sort out what's opinion, what's fact, what's exaggeration. Maybe it just takes a lot of practice listening and common sense, idk.

It's very easy to detect fake news, because they go so far overboard with it.  It would be even more scary if whoever is creating these videos used a little more finesse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't have much confidence to begin with, but it gets less and less with time.  Too much spin and inaccuracy in reporting, but like Nancy said, it's pretty easy to see through the BS, especially if you seek other sources for information and compare who's saying what.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2017)

The primary goal for most of the televised media is to boost their Neilsen Ratings...so they can charge more for their commercials....and make more money for their corporate owners.  Accurate and truthful reporting of the news is secondary in importance....so long as they can keep as many people as possible "glued" to the TV.  In that regard, TV news is becoming little more than a goofy "reality show".


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2017)

Lon said:


> I have lost all confidence in news reporting, have you?



I have lost all confidence in the Public's ability to recognize the difference between real, truthful, unbiased news and slanted, biased and untruthful / fake news.




Real news:  AP  , Reuters .

Fake news:  breitbart. fox.com


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't believe there is "fake" news. There is news. Period. It takes an intelligent and informed viewer to sift through what they will believe or not.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2017)

chic said:


> I don't believe there is "fake" news. There is news. Period. It takes an intelligent and informed viewer to sift through what they will believe or not.



Fake news is deliberately false, designed to mislead.    Fake news is abundant .

I agree, it *does* take an intelligent viewer to sift through it all, and be wary of allowing them-self to be spoon-fed a given line of propaganda.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2017)

I've also lost faith in what so called "reliable sources" say in the first place.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 17, 2017)

The worst ones are the ones that weren't invited to the White House conference.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 17, 2017)

chic said:


> I don't believe there is "fake" news. There is news. Period. It takes an intelligent and informed viewer to sift through what they will believe or not.



You are exactly right, some are just incapable of doing so.


----------



## BobF (Mar 17, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I have lost all confidence in the Public's ability to recognize the difference between real, truthful, unbiased news and slanted, biased and untruthful / fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely your opinion, but not mine at all.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 17, 2017)

Just watched a whole hour of FOX News, which I never watch normally.  I'll say I thought it was a very good show. It covered the important issues, and fairly, imo.  The moderator was Shephard Smith.  I would be curious what the regular watchers of FOX think of him.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2017)

BobF said:


> tnthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news is deliberately false, designed to mislead.    Fake news is abundant .
> ...



Certainly so, it seems.



Camper6 said:


> The worst ones are the ones that weren't invited to the White House conference.



Read the red.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

I watch Fox news all the time, the local one that is, and find it very informative.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 17, 2017)

Agreed, Nancy.  It's easy to detect fake news.  The ones accusing the others of reporting fake news are the ones who are making stuff up.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 18, 2017)

Makes the importance of context, detail and background information that much more significant. Sometimes I find better sources of information or important facts to the story by reading the comments section. Also keep in mind commentary and what other media has said becomes news itself, much more than in the past.

 Many reporters and 'professional' commentators have to realize in the day and age of the internet and/or light fast news reporting they cannot get away with what they did 10 years ago let alone decades ago like their mentors or idles. As strange as it sounds the public is better informed(not educated) as to what is out there. Sometimes what is NOT reported is as just as important to a story or proving a bias as much as anything.

As long as I have internet or library available I will never take one reporter's, news channel or paper's word for it.


----------



## Jandante (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, I'm seeing the term fake news more and more often lately, just now for example that the headlines about stopping funding to US Meals on Wheels is fake news.If I think something I'm interested in doesn't sound right I google and look for another source.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 19, 2017)

The way I see it the DNC is taking the role of being the loyal opposition to new lows and much of the MSM is complicit in that as they seem to be functioning as an extension of the DNC. They have lost their way and have no use for the truth, only their agenda. Their agenda is to destroy the POTUS and they don't care if they have to destroy the whole dang country to do it. It's sad, really sad to see this because in all likely hood they will either destroy their own party or this country. Hopefully sane members of the DNC will take control and right the ship or branch off and establish another political party. We do need a vibrant and loyal opposition and a free and honest media to keep those in power on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2017)

dpwspringer:
8 more years of this and you are correct.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> The way I see it the DNC is taking the role of being the loyal opposition to new lows and much of the MSM is complicit in that as they seem to be functioning as an extension of the DNC. They have lost their way and have no use for the truth, only their agenda. Their agenda is to destroy the POTUS and they don't care if they have to destroy the whole dang country to do it. It's sad, really sad to see this because in all likely hood they will either destroy their own party or this country. Hopefully sane members of the DNC will take control and right the ship or branch off and establish another political party. We do need a vibrant and loyal opposition and a free and honest media to keep those in power on the straight and narrow.


Gee, when have I heard that before?


----------



## aeron (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm amazed that anyone had any confidence in what the MSM has ever reported.  Seriously.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

aeron said:


> I'm amazed that anyone had any confidence in what the MSM has ever reported.  Seriously.


I guess you really have to see it to believe it, huh?


----------



## Knight (Mar 19, 2017)

Prior to Trump being elected there were several threads here really opposed to Trump. Those went away replaced with cheering the idea that now democrats would be the opposition party, opposing anything and everything Trump.

The biased MSM is IMO is reflecting the wishes of those that want to see America fail by doing whatever they can to oppose Trump no matter what Trump may put forth.

Opposing parts of legislation or all of legislation with an explanation of why would go a long way in assuring the American public. But that isn't likely because party agenda comes before the good and the MSM understands that.


----------



## Robusta (Mar 19, 2017)

Knight said:


> Prior to Trump being elected there were several threads here really opposed to Trump. Those went away replaced with cheering the idea that now democrats would be the opposition party, opposing anything and everything Trump.
> 
> The biased MSM is IMO is reflecting the wishes of those that want to see America fail by doing whatever they can to oppose Trump no matter what Trump may put forth.
> 
> Opposing parts of legislation or all of legislation with an explanation of why would go a long way in assuring the American public. But that isn't likely because party agenda comes before the good and the MSM understands that.



"Party agenda comes before good"  Please sir, Tell me that doesn't sound like the Republicans for the last eight years.

Does Mr. McConnells quote about ensuring Obama is a one term president sound familiar?    Where does that fall on party vs. nation scale?

Shutting down government. Where does that stand on party vs.nation


*In the days immediately after Hurricane Sandy, 69 Republicans walked away from extending the National Flood Insurance program as families and businesses were actively assessing storm damage and making claims, and GOP leadership relied on 193 Democrats to keep the program operating. [1/4/13]*
*House Republican leadership refused to bring the Sandy supplemental aid bill to the Floor after the Senate passed it with strong bipartisan support. When a bill was brought to the Floor, 179 Republicans walked away from businesses and families affected by Hurricane Sandy, and GOP leadership relied on 192 Democrats to pass the bill. [1/15/13]*
*“Mitch McConnell has a game plan to confront President Barack Obama with a stark choice next year: Accept bills reining in the administration’s policies or veto them and risk a government shutdown… ‘We’re going to pass spending bills, and they’re going to have a lot of restrictions on the activities of the bureaucracy,’ McConnell said in an interview aboard his campaign bus traveling through Western Kentucky coal country. ‘That’s something he won’t like, but that will be done. I guarantee it*• 

David Obey, then chairman of the House Appropriations Committee, met with his GOP counterpart, Jerry Lewis, to explain what Democrats had in mind for the stimulus and ask what Republicans wanted to include. “Jerry’s response was, ‘I’m sorry, but leadership tells us we can’t play,’ ” Obey told me. “Exact quote: ‘We can’t play.’ What they said right from the get-go was, It doesn’t matter what the hell you do, we ain’t going to help you. We’re going to stand on the sidelines and bitch.


Tell me again who prefers party over nation.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 19, 2017)

They have greatly reinforced my already strong distrust since the November election.


----------



## Ray (Mar 19, 2017)

Folks, all this and all the disruptions of meetings and speaking engagements seems to show that the Progressive Movement is stronger and more determined than we think. They did not like the results of the elections and have decided to "take it too the street".


----------



## Knight (Mar 19, 2017)

Robusta said:


> "Party agenda comes before good"  Please sir, Tell me that doesn't sound like the Republicans for the last eight years.
> 
> Does Mr. McConnells quote about ensuring Obama is a one term president sound familiar?    Where does that fall on party vs. nation scale?
> 
> ...



Do you write for mainstream media? W

What about the part 
 "Opposing parts of legislation or all of legislation with an explanation of why would go a long way in assuring the American public"

Look what they did kind of mentality furthers the party agenda instead of doing what is best for America.  I thought the wording  explaining why legislation was blocked or obstructed would be understood that both parties need to change that tactic. 

Meanwhile as I posted prior to Trump's becoming president there was hope that obstruction would now be carried out by democrats.

my hope is that both parties will quit that and do what is good for America.


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2017)

_*"Party agenda comes before good" Please sir, Tell me that doesn't sound like the Republicans for the last eight years.*

Since the Progressives have taken over the Democratic Party, opposing their agenda is good for America.

Think of it this way - JFK, "Ask not........"; Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders, "I'll give you free this and free that". And - JFK saw the detrimental effect of high taxes on the economy, the modern Dems always fight any reduction. JFK saw "American people"; the modern Dems see black/white, male/female, gay/straight, rich/poor, etc. etc. etc.
_


----------



## Knight (Mar 20, 2017)

From Robusta's #37 post.

In the days immediately after Hurricane Sandy, 69 Republicans walked away from extending the National Flood Insurance program as families and businesses were actively assessing storm damage and making claims, and GOP leadership relied on 193 Democrats to keep the program operating. [1/4/13]
•House Republican leadership refused to bring the Sandy supplemental aid bill to the Floor after the Senate passed it with strong bipartisan support. When a bill was brought to the Floor, 179 Republicans walked away from businesses and families affected by Hurricane Sandy, and GOP leadership relied on 192 Democrats to pass the bill. [1/15/13]

That is a perfect example of what I was trying to express about the why of not voting to continue or pass legislation.
Nothing in that example spells out what might be objectionable. 

This as an example of why some politicians would object might provide a better undrstanding of the why.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...oppose-the-violence-against-women-act/273103/


----------



## dearimee (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't get cable news anymore and from what others have said I know I'm not missing anything.  I'm tired of this "Breaking News" flashing on the tv every time someone passes gas it seems, too.


LOL! That's so true, Ruthann. Interrupt a great program just to tell me of some meeting downtown when it could have waited 30 minutes when the news would be coming on anyway! The locals trying to report something before the other one does. And we the viewers do the suffering.


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2017)

Knight - you might want to consider the possibility that they were opposed to the pork contained in the bill as offered.
http://nypost.com/2012/12/15/obama-...th-holiday-goodies-unrelated-to-storm-damage/


----------



## Debby (Mar 30, 2017)

I lost all confidence a few years ago after watching a documentary called Big Boys Gone Bananas.  It was done by a documentary film maker who had made a previous one about the Dole Fruit Company and a lawsuit that they faced by the field workers in Brazil who accused them of knowingly spraying the fields with pesticides and herbicides while the workers were in the field.  The court found for the field workers and Dole had to pay big compensation as a result.

So when the film maker tried to enter his work in the Sundance Film festival (or maybe it was another festival), the Dole company proceeded to go on a big big reputation killing PR effort.  They sent out slanderous press releases to news outlets all across the country (Canada and the US) to protect themselves and destroy the film maker.  In the second documentary, which was all about how Dole tried to destroy that guy, I saw our own tv news show, Canada AM, demean the film maker completely and call up some of the very phrases that had been in the press release from Dole, as their support.  The long and short of it was that the film maker eventually took Dole to court and they lost to him on that account too.  

From that moment I began to suspect traditional news outlets.   I started looking at other news sources and began to see other stories where the MSM didn't cover stories that were of national and international interest. Now I only watch them to see how they are spinning 'the real news'.


----------

